# Tire Pressure on 641



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I recently purchased a 1958, 641 I have done a complete service however I can not find listed anywhere the correct air pressure for the front and rear tires. The tires on my 641 are the correct size for the tractor. I also would like to know of a good source for a Owners manual......Thanks in advance...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you looked at Ebay or Amazon? It doesn't state the tire pressure on the tires anywhere?


----------

